# twisted fairytales- help with my ideas? :D



## Beware of the Fright (Oct 8, 2008)

ok so here's what I was thinking so far, but I would love opinions or anything like that!

in one room have a cannibal hanzel and gretel who out of hunger eats the witch 

in our kitchen have snow white being eaten by the 7 dwarves or maybe doc eats snow white and the other dwarves?? 

we have a treeline thats almost perfect for a "haunted trail". have the theme of the trail theme be red riding hood- have red fabric snagged on the trees, a bloody knife or axe stuck in a tree- bloody picnic basket- I'm not sure how to tie in the wolf though unless you had glowing eyes in the trees or something- I need to figure out how to make people jump though!  also i need to think of another wolf related story to make the second half of the trail

I also think it would be cool to put up something on the side of the house- rupunzels hair and the prince who fell off of it ?? 

also what about making one room a twist of all the fairytales in the main room but I have no idea how that would work haha  

these are some weird ideas, hopefully you guys can tweak them into better ones!! thank you!!


----------



## diajoh (Sep 25, 2010)

There are a number of threads on this already -- some have similar ideas. Rather than reinvent the wheel, try a search on this site for twisted fairy tales, scary tales, scarytales, fairy tales, etc. Some posts have photos, too, so you can see what people have done in the past.
It's a pretty popular theme, and you can even google it on the web and find TONS of ideas. If you can find a cheap wire reindeer, cover it with fake fur and a mask, and you've got a cheapo wolf. That idea is in here too.
Whereabouts are you? I'm new to Nebraska, in Bellevue. I have a phobia about driving, so won't get out much. Why couldn't I have an interesting and less-restrictive phobia, like fear of butterflies?


----------



## diajoh (Sep 25, 2010)

A very few of the links:
Twisted Fairy Tales (41 links):
http://www.halloweenforum.com/party-ideas-experiences-recipes/103948-help-pleaseeee-d.html
http://www.halloweenforum.com/party-ideas-experiences-recipes/101226-twisted-tales-game-ideas.html
http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/103184-need-help-storybook-entrance.html
http://www.halloweenforum.com/party-ideas-experiences-recipes/101942-party-ideas-horrors-disney.html
http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/100364-halloween-2011-planning-now.html
http://www.halloweenforum.com/party...es/100048-my-twisted-fairy-tale-pictures.html
YouTube vid of a Halloween Horror Nights version. Hard to see, but read all the messages for details. 




Oops ... life just interfered. Gotta go.


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Here's a few that came to my mind.

1) Mouse/Rat attack on the ugly stepsisters and mother from cinderella. 

2) For your snow white theme in the kitchen you could make it like Snow White is cooking the evil witch and heart of pigs. Then at your table you could have the 7 mini men eating out of bowls that have fingers,legs and other body parts. For the center piece a nice big poisend apple.


----------



## whoknows (Jun 3, 2010)

For red riding hood maybe a woodsman gone mad thinking everyone is a werewolf.
Or the wolf in grandma's skin.


----------



## Beware of the Fright (Oct 8, 2008)

Oooooh thank u!! !!!!!!! Yea I've been stalking this site for awhile haha that's where I got some of these ideas hehe I live near wahoo haha and that snow white ideas purty good! I'll have to see what I can do with that haha and the woodsman idea too hmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

For your viewing pleasure


----------



## plglaserna04 (Jun 1, 2011)

whoknows said:


> For red riding hood maybe a woodsman gone mad thinking everyone is a werewolf.
> Or the wolf in grandma's skin.


I had goosebumps imagining the wolf in grandma's skin!  You could also have a Goldilocks and the 3 Bears set. The bears would have a body part of Goldilocks on their bowl along with their porridge. How about a Little Mermaid scene wherein the scene shows eric stranded on an island with Ariel and him having gone mad and finding out that ariel's a mermaid, cooks and eats Ariel's other half (the tail, of course!).


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

Next year I plan to have a Cinderella trying on the glass slipper, seated next to a basket of cut-off toes from pervious women who tried to force the slipper to fit (a very slight twist on the original Grimm's tale). 

The original Grimm's stories are quite, well, grim, and it might serve you well to purchase a copy. I remember that originally Snow White was raped while she slept and awoke only as she was giving birth to twins, for example.


----------



## Beware of the Fright (Oct 8, 2008)

I forgot about goldilocks !! Good idea!!! Any ideas on how to do the wolf in grandmas skin?and I was thinking about aerial too!! Hmmmmmm and I really do need a copy of them!! Me and a couple of my friends are rewriting some of the fairytales to have for the party to do like a scavenger hunt to find all the pieces of the stories haha


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Hansel & Gretel Zombies and all the other children the witch ate?


----------

